# Bonzai Donkey



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

I love donkeys (and mules too) since I have memory, as soon as I was able to have one of my own, I rescued Bonzai from a bad situation.

The day I rescued her, I went actually looking for a horse, but saw her skiny, full of mud and stools. She was going to be sold for meat because the owner needed quick money. I offered him some money that day and in an instant I found myself with a donkey inside my car (yes, my normal car hahaha).

The adventure started there.

The first couple days she was so afraid of humans, running away from my bf and I. We give her time and tons of love, good food and affection (enough for her to feel comfortable). Soon she came out from her shell and started to be the most well behaved, cute and loving animal 😍❤🥰.

A couple weeks ago we started with clicker training just to show how intelligent donkeys are (even though they are really slow). She is amazing and loves to train/loves to eat hahaha.

I upload videos of her training in my instagram but I will try to upload some videos here.

A couple days ago I started to teach her how to turn around, today she made her first turn. I hope soon she will learn to do it just with voice, but I'm not going to rush her.










I think I cant upload videos here...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You can upload to YouTube and link the videos here that way. 

She's awfully cute


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> You can upload to YouTube and link the videos here that way.
> 
> She's awfully cute


Thanks! I will create a youtube account!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

Love it! Some day I want a mini donkey. They are adorable and you can tell she is loved!


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my God!!! She is so cute 💕😍


----------

